# Has anyone shot the Mossberg Silver Reserve O/U shotgun?



## Born2RockOn (Apr 16, 2007)

*What do you prefer?*​
O/U Shotgun562.50%Semi-Auto Shotgun337.50%


----------



## Born2RockOn (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone has shot the Mossberg Silver Reserve O/U shotgun?? I went to Gander Mountain to check it out and it shoulders pretty good. It is slightly heavy but not bad for the price. Does anyone think it will hold up after alot of shooting through it? I just cannot afford a real espensive o/u shotgun. Is there a advantage, besides shot capacity, to have a o/u shotgun compared to a nice semi-auto shotgun? I can get the mossberg for $250 is that a good deal. I don't really know because websites don't really give a review for this particular gun.

I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

If it is new that is a really good price but it sounds like a used price. I would wonder what was wrong with it if used because there are alot of issues with these, especially the 12 gauges. Bent firing pins and reliability.


----------



## native_omnivore (May 22, 2007)

I purchased a Silver NIB about..6 months ago.($465 out the door) I reeeally like it's feel and performance in the field and on the range. BUT...after approximately 2500-3000 rounds at the range, the upper fireing pin failed.(broke) Shipped it back to "Maverick" firearms, they supposedly replaced 'both' pins. After only another 2500 rounds, the lower pin failed. 
A phone call to Mossberg (Maverick Arms) and they have offered to send a "drop ship" tag, so I don't have to pay freight _*again*_, and promised a "one day" turn around in their facility. Also said that "KHAN", the Turkish manufacturer, had "totally redesigned" the fireing pins.
They are performing all repairs under the warranty, but I'm not sure that that compensates for the shoddy manufacturing. They have already informed me that they will not refund my purchase price, nor replace the gun.No matter how 'dissatisfied' I am.


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

I have a silver Reserve Sporting with about 15,000 shells through it with no problems, I paid an extra hundred for the sporting, it makes a darn good hunting gun, and its alright for clays, but if you want a trap gun for the price buy the bt-99 used, its a true trap gun.


----------

